# Focal FPS 4160 Amp how good ??



## chiragh (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys !!


Just encountered with Focal FPS 4160 amp . 

This amps so beautiful from inside and has good specs , but there is no reviews about this amp anywhere on the net . 

Can anyone throw some light about the amp SQ 

More info about this amp in link below !!

Focal FPS 4160 4-channel car amplifier &#151; 120 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield Signature


Thanks


----------



## chiragh (Aug 19, 2009)

Internal pic of amp !!


----------



## chiragh (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone ???????


----------



## chiragh (Aug 19, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Do not see many run Focal here. Seems a bit pricey for 125x4.


----------



## chiragh (Aug 19, 2009)

except for the pricce .. how will it be ?


----------



## revero17 (Sep 30, 2013)

i have two of these amps and they are phenomal. you get 120rm at 4 ohms nd 160 at 2 ohms. very powerful. the filtration system in this amp is outstanding. you will never worry about ground noise. the amp puts out such quality that if you ever switch to another good 4 channel you ill think the other 4 channels sound like **** compared to this nice fps. so be warned!!! if you get the fps 4160 make sure you dont plan to switch it out. if you need anything specific about the amp let me know


----------

